# Fresh smelling spray air freshener



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi All,

I used to use PoorBoys New Car smell air freshener spray and loved it but I've run out and you can't buy it anymore 

I'm after a spray / deodoriser (own a dog) that just smells fresh, nothing too in your face or smelling like a sweet shop :lol:

Any recommendations?


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Car Chem do a spray/mist. 500ml i think they are and you can have the scent you want from there list. Really Good value for money


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

It doesn't smell but that's the point...

https://carpro.uk.com/products/so2pure-odor-eliminator-120ml


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I will give those a try, thanks!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Autoglyms autofresh is nice. Hard to explain but I've been using it for 20 years and don't get sick of it. Nice fresh clean smell without being too sickly. Can also get it at your local Halfrauds or B&Q if your lucky.


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Chemical guys new car smell for me, it's worth a go.


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

*Keeping fresh*

The newest and most effective product in the market comes from Germany and is called Airtune X_press_ odour remover. It destroys odours by forcing the source to oxidise and leaves a mild but pleasant citrus smell. Send me a PM and I will send you a sample bottle for free. You can then tell us what you think of it. :driver:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

AIRTUNE UK said:


> The newest and most effective product in the market comes from Germany and is called Airtune X_press_ odour remover. It destroys odours by forcing the source to oxidise and leaves a mild but pleasant citrus smell. Send me a PM and I will send you a sample bottle for free. You can then tell us what you think of it. :driver:


I'd like to buy some of this - do you have an online shop (I can't find it)

T


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

AIRTUNE UK said:


> The newest and most effective product in the market comes from Germany and is called Airtune X_press_ odour remover. It destroys odours by forcing the source to oxidise and leaves a mild but pleasant citrus smell. Send me a PM and I will send you a sample bottle for free. You can then tell us what you think of it. :driver:


I would also like to try/buy this, would be going for the valeting..


----------



## WY1 (Dec 3, 2015)

ken m sport said:


> Chemical guys new car smell for me, it's worth a go.


What do you think of it? I've been wanting to try some but need to get through my AS bubblegum first. The bubble gum once diluted and worn in, smells strangely enough like a new car. Its not too strong and lasts a long time, and it contains odour eilimators so useful for dogs


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

tosh said:


> I'd like to buy some of this - do you have an online shop (I can't find it)
> 
> T





euge07 said:


> I would also like to try/buy this, would be going for the valeting..


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=376
couple of reviews


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

AIRTUNE UK said:


> The newest and most effective product in the market comes from Germany and is called Airtune X_press_ odour remover. It destroys odours by forcing the source to oxidise and leaves a mild but pleasant citrus smell. Send me a PM and I will send you a sample bottle for free. You can then tell us what you think of it. :driver:


Same here, can't seem to get smoke smell out of the son's car - steam cleaned everything, odour bombed it etc


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

*Odour Remover*



tosh said:


> I'd like to buy some of this - do you have an online shop (I can't find it)
> 
> T


Sorry, we do not yet have an on line shop but if you can send me a PM with your contact details, I will happily sort out what you need.
Julian


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

*Odour Removal*



euge07 said:


> I would also like to try/buy this, would be going for the valeting..


Hi there, please send me a PM at Airtune and I will happily sort out what you need. Many thanks. Julian


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Spike85 said:


> Car Chem do a spray/mist. 500ml i think they are and you can have the scent you want from there list. Really Good value for money


Just got a bottle of this to try...... Tea Tree & Peppermint...... Car smells like a packet of Wrigleys Doublemint :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bustanut said:


> Autoglyms autofresh is nice. Hard to explain but I've been using it for 20 years and don't get sick of it. Nice fresh clean smell without being too sickly. Can also get it at your local Halfrauds or B&Q if your lucky.


I have it on good authority from people I trust that this is really great, and as you say, has a smell that's hard to define but seems to generate positive comments from anyone getting into a car which has had it applied.

It's one of the few AG products I've never actually got around to buying over the years, and I don't really know why? Next time I'm passing somewhere that sells it, I'm picking up a bottle.........finally.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

VIPER said:


> I have it on good authority from people I trust that this is really great, and as you say, has a smell that's hard to define but seems to generate positive comments from anyone getting into a car which has had it applied.
> 
> It's one of the few AG products I've never actually got around to buying over the years, and I don't really know why? Next time I'm passing somewhere that sells it, I'm picking up a bottle.........finally.


In pretty sure you won't be dissapointed with the smell. Longevity is not brilliant but I usually get around 2-3 days. If you have an AG rep near you they a do a concentrate that waters down for the trade. I was going to get some and just mix it a bit stronger.


----------



## Bentley11 (Oct 25, 2014)

Autosmart blast, bubblegum is really good!


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I am another one for autoglym auto fresh. Usually stock up when halfords have their 3 for 2. In saying that I may need a re think as I used to spray a few mists over seats but my new car has leather so it may not work for me. Have also used and like the autosmart blast cans. Use them in the works vans.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Neilsons Chemicals Coconut and Citrus Spice are nice. Many of these types don't last all that long.


----------



## Jezzerh (May 17, 2015)

graeme said:


> I am another one for autoglym auto fresh. Usually stock up when halfords have their 3 for 2. In saying that I may need a re think as I used to spray a few mists over seats but my new car has leather so it may not work for me. Have also used and like the autosmart blast cans. Use them in the works vans.


Same but I just give the carpets a good seeing to.

Also, for a fruity change, a £3 can of febreze air effects in red berry flavour makes the car smell beaut for days and days. Just a quick spray when you leave the car and it's lovely when you get back in it.

Tesco sometimes have a twin pack of two for £3.50. Total bargain.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

graeme said:


> I am another one for autoglym auto fresh. Usually stock up when halfords have their 3 for 2. In saying that I may need a re think as I used to spray a few mists over seats but my new car has leather so it may not work for me. Have also used and like the autosmart blast cans. Use them in the works vans.


Don't worry about the seats. I spray the floor mats and it's fine.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

graeme said:


> I am another one for autoglym auto fresh. Usually stock up when halfords have their 3 for 2. In saying that I may need a re think as I used to spray a few mists over seats but my new car has leather so it may not work for me. Have also used and like the autosmart blast cans. Use them in the works vans.


Halfords 3 for 2 is on now...


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Dodo Juice.

http://d13z1xw8270sfc.cloudfront.net/origin/189821/1440150802147_airfreshenersfullrange.jpg

Love my AS BB these may be worth a try...

John Tht.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've got the above, unfortunately none of them last more than half an hour


----------



## WY1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Finally got round to trying the CG New Car Smell.

Its way too strong, even after a couple of days! Two squirts under the rear mats and one squirt in each of the front foot wells so I didn't excessively apply it.

Smells nothing like a new car, its more of a garden centre smell. I'm hoping it smells better when worn in or i'm going back to AS Bubblegum. Left the car parked at work with the windows down an inch and in the direct sun to help wear it in.


----------



## TurboThredders (Jul 25, 2016)

How are you getting on with New Car Smell? I completely agree with you about it smelling like a garden centre! Either that or that plasticky smell you get from new office furniture...

I've had a bottle of it for a couple of years and hardly used any. One squirt on under the rear seats was enough for an entire week. Just makes the car smell a bit sterile and not very welcoming. In contrast I've found that other CG sprays have lasted no more than a few hours and been a little on the sweet side. The strawberry margarita I bought is currently being used to give the screenwash a pleasant scent 

Can't fault the AG ones. I like Autofresh, but Odour Eliminator gives the car a nice subtle fresh scent without being overpowering. Been using them for years and always come back to them.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

MDC250 said:


> It doesn't smell but that's the point...
> 
> https://carpro.uk.com/products/so2pure-odor-eliminator-120ml


Might have a wee try of that.

I cleaned the seats etc in the car yesterday with Autoglym Interior shampoo and then with their leather cleaner.

Car smells like a Turkish jocktoday


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

If you have leather seats, Zaino "Leather in a Bottle" is fantastic stuff. Just wipe on a mere smidgen ( Dash and /or seat backs) and it smells of Leather for days.:thumb:


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

AIRTUNE UK said:


> The newest and most effective product in the market comes from Germany and is called Airtune X_press_ odour remover. It destroys odours by forcing the source to oxidise and leaves a mild but pleasant citrus smell. Send me a PM and I will send you a sample bottle for free. You can then tell us what you think of it. :driver:


Sent a pm but never heard anything Since?....


----------



## k1ngf1sher (Apr 16, 2016)

I use fabreeze fabric, cotton scent. It's a nice fresh scent definitely try it!


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

i like some of the febreeze range too.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

I've tried a lot. My new favourite is Areon clip in ones. I bough the Gold, Silver, Black and Platinum. All smell great and are well priced at around £3 each with free delivery. Don't think I can go back to the fruity smells now.

http://www.areon.org.uk/34-areon-car#


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Liam85 said:


> I've tried a lot. My new favourite is Areon clip in ones. I bough the Gold, Silver, Black and Platinum. All smell great and are well priced at around £3 each with free delivery. Don't think I can go back to the fruity smells now.
> 
> http://www.areon.org.uk/34-areon-car#


Had similar to this and the stuff dribbled out onto my centre console of one of my cars and took the black lacquer off:wall:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Liam85 said:


> I've tried a lot. My new favourite is Areon clip in ones. I bough the Gold, Silver, Black and Platinum. All smell great and are well priced at around £3 each with free delivery. Don't think I can go back to the fruity smells now.
> 
> http://www.areon.org.uk/34-areon-car#


Ordered some 9 days ago, nothing has arrived, emailed 4 days ago, no reply.

Shocking service and will be getting a refund via PayPal. Avoid


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Spike85 said:


> Car Chem do a spray/mist. 500ml i think they are and you can have the scent you want from there list. Really Good value for money


Anyone tried the "Cool Water" version of this?


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

steelghost said:


> Anyone tried the "Cool Water" version of this?


Yeah nice scent but lasted about ten minutes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

timo10 said:


> Yeah nice scent but lasted about ten minutes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, shame


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I like smelly beaver danglers. Apple is fresh. Don't last but always makes my inner schoolboy s****** and gets a laugh from passengers.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I have tried a few of the so called car air freshners, the ones we pay over the odds for but for me the airwick range from your local Asda, Morrisons are much better. 
The one I tend to go for is the linen version, nice clean smell and nothing OTT. And they are only a couple of quid :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

timo10 said:


> Yeah nice scent but lasted about ten minutes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I may have an idea about how to make this work better...:thumb:


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

steelghost said:


> I think I may have an idea about how to make this work better...:thumb:


I ve got a big bottle so will give it a go let you know how it turns out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Stage 1 complete will leave it soaking over night then let the excess dry off and see how we go 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

